# Kaufberatung: Gaming-PC bis 600€ aufrüsten oder neu



## onewinged-angel (16. April 2012)

*Kaufberatung: Gaming-PC bis 600€ aufrüsten oder neu*

Hallöchen allerseits,

ich würde demnächst gerne meinen bereits sehr betagten PC aufrüsten bzw. gänzlich ersetzen. 

Mein derzeit PC sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor: Intel Pentium E 2200 @ 2200 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 3870
RAM: 2 GB Ram
Netztteil: be quiet! Straight Power Dual Rail 450 W (BQT E5-450W)
HDDs: - Samsung HD321 KJ Spin Point 320 GB, 8,9ms, S-ATA II
     - Samsung SP120N Spin Point P80 120 GB, IDE 40Pin
DVD-Laufwerke: 1x über SATA, 1x über IDE

Mit der Kiste bin ich die letzten Jahre ziemlich gut gefahren und konnte auch so ziemlich alles in guten bis optimalen Einstellungen
zocken. Erst beim zweiten Hexer ist die Kiste erstmalig in die Knie gegangen, so dass ich das Spiel mehr schlecht als recht
auf niedrigsten Einstellungen und ziemlich ruckelig zocken konnte.


Basierend aus dieser hilfreichen Seite ( [FAQ] Der ideale Gaming-PC - ComputerBase Forum ) habe ich mir den neuen
PC in etwas so vorgestellt:

Prozessor: Intel Core i3-2120 Boxed ( Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
Mainboard: ASRock H67M-GE ( ASRock H67M-GE, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
RAM: 4 GB G,Skill 1333Mhz CL8 ( G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL8-8-8-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
Grafik: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 ( Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W ( Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
HDD: Samsung F3 500GB ( Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
DVD-Laufwerk: LG GH24NS ( LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
Tower: Antec One Hundred ( Antec One Hundred (0761345-15240-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )

Bei Geizhals käme ich so auf 524,37€ bei maximal 2 Anbietern. Mein Limit liegt bei ca 600€.


Der Einsatzberech wäre ausschließlich Gaming (eventuell ab und an mal ein Film zu gucken). Ich muss nicht un bedingt alles immer auf maximalen Einstellungen zocken, flüssig sollte es aber schon sein. Außerdem sollte der PC nicht im nächsten Jahr schon wieder völlig nutzlos sein 
Konkretes Beispiel: Skyrim würde ich z.B. schon ganz gerne in hübscher Pracht spielen können, eventuell auch mit ein paar Model-Replacern. Bei dem PC möglich?
Daneben spiele ich ab und an auch mal Emulatoren, schön wäre es, wenn der PC auch meine alten PS2-Titel via PCSX2 stemmen könnte.

Das es immer besser ist mehr als eine Meinung einzuholen, würde ich gerne mal eure dazu höhren. Außerdem habe ich noch ein zwei Fragen:

1. In dieser Auflistung ( Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase ) taucht einmal der Core i3-2120 2C/4T SMT und einmal der Core i3 2120 2C/2T auf.
Um welchen von den beiden handelt es sich bei dem von mir verlinkten? Blicke da irgendwie gerade nicht so durch...

2. Ich würde, wenn möglich, gerne versuchen einige Komponenten des alten PC zu übernehmen, um das so gesparte Geld in bessere andere
Komponenten zu investieren. Besonders dachte ich dabei an mein altes Netztteil, eins der DVD-Laufwerke sowie die Samsung 320GB S-ATA II Festplatte. Empfehlungen hierzu, auch bezüglich der Kompatibilitat zu den neuen Komponenten? Könnte ich die drei Teile weiterverwenden, so würde ich durch das gesparte Geld vielleicht ehr hierzu greifen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2400 ( Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
Mainboard: Asus P8H67-V Rev 3.0 ( ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE1A-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL9 ( G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )
Grafik: Radeon HD 7850 ( Club 3D Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (CGAX-7856) | Geizhals Deutschland )
Tower: Xigmatek Midgard II ( Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland )

Da käme ich dann auf 563,04€.

3. Ich hatte eventuell vor, das System als Dualboot mit Windows XP und 7 einzurichten, wobei XP hier nur für ältere, eventuell nicht kompatible Spiele und Programme dienen soll. Lohnt sich der Aufwand?

Wenn jemand sonst noch einen ganz anderen Vorschlag hat, immer her damit 

PS: Falls das wichtig ist, ich spiele nicht über einen dedizierten PC-Monitor, sondern über einen HD-Ready Fernsehr mit der Auflösung von 1366x768.

PPS: Ich sehe gerade. dass ich bei dieser Zusammenstellung keinen separaten Kühler mit drin habe. Könnte das ein Problem sein?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. April 2012)

Ja, bis auf das Netzteil würde ich komplett neu aufrüsten. Den Rest kannst du ja auf Ebay versteigern oder vllt. mal in der Bekanntschaft nachfragen, ob jemand einen Office-PC gebrauchen kann. 

Zu 1.: Der mit 2C/4T hat zusätzlich noch Hyperthreading (jeder der beiden logischen Kerne erzeugt noch einen virtellen Kern), was bei Mulitasking usw. dann vom Tempo her was bringt. 

Zu 2.: Die Zusammenstellung würde ich so lassen. Den Rest kannst du problemlos weiterverwenden.

Zu PPS: Der Intel-Boxedkühler ist halt relativ laut, sogar im Idle, finde ich. Hängt natürlich davon ab, wie empfindlich man bei sowas ist, aber ich rate dir, noch nen Katana 3 o.ä. dazuzunehmen...wenn man den gut reguliert, kühlt er sehr leise.

EDIT: Ich würde ne andere Version der 7850 nehmen. Der Referenzkühler ist relativ laut. Z.B.:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=57699&agid=1165


----------



## svd (16. April 2012)

Solange du nicht vorhast, in Bälde deinen Bildschirm zu wechseln, könntest du auch ruhig bei der HD6870 bleiben.
Bei dieser Auflösung wird die Karte nämlich noch recht lange ausreichen.

Falls du dann irgendwann auf einen FullHD (oder höher) Schirm umsteigst, wird es mit Sicherheit Grafikkarten geben, deren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser passt.

Also, das PLV der HD7850 ist durchaus gut... aber nicht für eine Auflösung von 1366x768. (Mehr als flüssig ist überflüssig.  )
So zahlst du jetzt 200€ für ein, vermutlich nicht bemerkbares, Mehr an Leistung, welches du, zB. erst in einem Jahr bräuchtest.
Bis dahin sind mit Sicherheit schnellere Mittelklassekarten auf dem Markt, die auch noch weniger kosten.
Und deine Karte, obwohl nie wirklich ausgereizt, ist plötzlich nur noch halb so viel wert, was beim Verkauf bitter wäre.


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. April 2012)

Beim Board kannst du auch gleich zu einem Modell mit dem neuen H77-Chipsatz greifen:
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8H77-V LE, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHV0-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals Deutschla


----------



## onewinged-angel (16. April 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten! 

Wäre es also sinnvoll, erstmal auf die HD 6870 zusetzen, dann aber anstelle des Core i3 2120 einen Core i5 2400 oder sogar i5 2500k zu nehmen (Stichwort Langlebigkeit und späteres Aufrüsten)?
Was genau würde es mir bringen, ein Mainboard mit dem neuen H77-Chip zu nehmen? 



> Ja, bis auf das Netzteil würde ich komplett neu aufrüsten. Den Rest kannst du ja auf Ebay versteigern oder vllt. mal in der Bekanntschaft nachfragen, ob jemand einen Office-PC gebrauchen kann





> Die Zusammenstellung würde ich so lassen. Den Rest kannst du problemlos weiterverwenden.



Wie jetzt, alles neu außer dem Netztteil oder Laufwerk, Festplatte und Netztteil weiterverwenden?


Wenn ich die HDD, Netztteil und mein S-ATA Laufwerk weiterverwenden könnte, wie stünde es dann mit dieser Kombination:

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das wären dann "nur" 490,69 bei Mindfactory bzw.499,08 bei hardwareversand.de .

Bzw. mit neuer HDD und neuem Laufwerk 575,53€ bei Mindfactory 581,75€ bei hardwareversand.de mit den beiden
http://geizhals.at/de/447077
http://geizhals.at/de/493157

Was genau spräche dagegen, die Festplatte und den Sata-Brenner weiterzuverwenden? Oder das Netzteil? Wenns da trifftige Gründe gibt, würde ich die natürlich auch austauschen.
Und kann jemand begründet Stellung nehmen zu meinem Dualboot vorhaben ?


----------



## svd (16. April 2012)

Natürlich könntest du eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehmen. Aber die HD6870 würde dir derzeit reichen. 
Und die 70€ wären besser in anderen Komponenten investiert.

Die Wahl der CPU hängt davon ab, ob du auch übertakten möchtest. Denn nur die Prozessoren mit dem "K" Zusatz im Namen eignen sich von Haus aus dafür. 
Der Core-i3 2120 (oder auch der Pentium G8xx) ist eine hervorragende CPU, wenn das Budget so niedrig als möglich sein soll.
Aber wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst/willst, ist der Core-i5 2400 eine gute Wahl.

Das H77 Mainboard ist, im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger, schon ein IvyBridge Board (kein SandyBridge Board mit IB CPU Kompatibilität  ).
So bietet es zB schon einen PCIe 3.0 Slot, unterstützt die interne Grafikeinheit der SB/IB CPUs...
Als "H" Modell ist es zum Übertakten allerdings nicht geeignet, dazu brauchst du, wie gewohnt, "P" oder "Z" Mainboards. Daher wäre maximal der Core-i5 2400 ratsam, da du sonst wieder mehr Geld für nicht benützbare Features zahlen würdest.

Festplatte und Laufwerke kannst du natürlich weiterverwenden. Sind ja noch funktionstüchtig. Außerdem reduzierst du sowohl deine Kosten, als auch die Menge an Elektroschrott.
Das Netzteil müsste eigentlich auch langen. Würde es einfach ausprobieren.

Und zu DualBoot... kannst du natürlich machen. Der Kompatibilitätsmodus von Win7 ist aber idR recht gut. Kannst ja mal ohne XP versuchen. Das zweite Betriebssystem lässt sich ja später immer noch dazu installieren.


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. April 2012)

onewinged-angel schrieb:


> Wäre es also sinnvoll, erstmal auf die HD 6870 zusetzen, dann aber anstelle des Core i3 2120 einen Core i5 2400 oder sogar i5 2500k zu nehmen (Stichwort Langlebigkeit und späteres Aufrüsten)?


Ja, kannst du so machen. In ein bis zwei Wochen kommen übrigens die ersten Ivy-Bridge-Prozessoren. Je nachdem, wann du kaufst und wie die ersten Tests ausfallen, kannst du dann auch einen i5-3450 oder i5-3550 (bzw. i5-3570K mit Z77-Board) nehmen.



> Was genau würde es mir bringen, ein Mainboard mit dem neuen H77-Chip zu nehmen?


In erster Linie USB 3.0 extern und intern zu einem geringeren Preis als noch beim H67. Damit kannst du auch den USB 3-Frontanschluss des Midgard II nutzen. Es gibt darüber hinaus noch ein paar weitere kleine Vorteile (z.B. PCIe 3.0, was aber nur in Kombination mit einer Ivy-Bridge-CPU genutzt werden kann).


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Es kann sein, dass es "besser" wäre, zB nen X4 965 und dazu eine bessere Karte zu nehmen. AKTUELL wäre es sowieso besser als nen i5-2500 und "nur" eine 6870. Aber auf Lange Sicht kann man es schwer sagen. Ein X4 965 reicht sicher noch eine ganze Weile aus, aber WENN dann mal nicht mehr, dann kann man eben nicht einfach nur ne bessere CPU nachkaufen. Wenn Du jetzt stattdessen einen i5-2500 oder so nimmst mit "nur" einer 6870, dann hast Du zwar aktuell in vielen Spielen weniger Leistung als mit nem X4 965 + einer besseren Grafikarte, aber Du hast halt dafür eine bessere Grundlage, musst die CPU sicher sehr lange nicht aufrüsten und kannst durch Aufrüsten der Graka sehr leicht einen neuen Schub bekommen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. April 2012)

Klar, aber ein 2400 UND eine 7850 wären auch ni seinem Budget...warum dann nicht beides?  Auch wenn die Leistung jetzt noch nicht voll genutzt werden kann, irgendwann wird man sie bestimmt brauchen...

Alternativ gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit H/Z77-Board+Ivy-Bridge-CPU, aber erstmal abwarten, wie schnell die neuen CPUs wirklich sind. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja gar nicht...


----------



## onewinged-angel (16. April 2012)

Ja ja , ich merk schon, das wird doch etwas komplizierter als angenommen 

Mit den neuen Mainboards bin ich halt deswegen etwas zurückhaltend, weil ich schon "neu-serien-geschädigt bin" (mein aktuelles Gigabyte MB hat einen reboot-bug, der den PC immer wieder neustarten lässt nach dem runterfahren, was sich nur durch das Kappen der Stromverbindung unterbinden lässt) und daher tendenziell ehr auf bewährte Boards setzen würde.
Mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass man immer abwarten kann auf bessere Komponenten/mehr Geld zum ausgeben, aber generell sollte der PC ehr bald her, bevor die Uni wieder voll loslegt und der kommende Nachwuchs mir die Zeit raubt 
Wenn nun die neuen Ivy-CPUs kommen, stellt sich ja auch wieder die Frage nach dem Preis und der Leistung. Oder ist absehbar, dass die Sandys nach Erscheinen der Ivys eventuell im Preis fallen?

Momentan sähe der Plan dann so aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MB: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3 (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCKTN-3000) | Geizhals Deutschland
Tower: Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

+ bereits vorhandenem Netzteil, S-ATA HDD und S-ATA DVD Brenner

Damit wäre ich bei hardwareversand.de bei 566,17€ (per Hand berechnet, irgendwie lässt mich Firefox nicht alle Artikel in die Wunschliste legen -_-)

Noch ne ganz pragmatische Frage: Mal angenommen, ich bestelle das so bei Hardwareversand, brauch ich dann noch irgendwelche Kabel, oder sind die in der Regel bei den Komponenten dabei?


PS: ich gehe aber wohl richtig davon aus, dass ich die alten IDE-Geräte vergessen kann, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Bei einem Mainboard sind normalerweise 2 Sata-Kabel dabei - vielleicht schau mal, ob Du bei den Produktdetails mehr dazu findest.

Mehr Kabel braucht man nicht, außer Dein Netzteil hat zu wenig Stromstecker zB für die Graka. Meine 6870 braucht 2 Stecker zu je 6pin für PCIe, mein Netzteil hat nur einen Stecker. Bei meiner Graka waren aber 2 Adapter dabei, jetzt hab ich die Karte halt mit dem einen eigenen Stecker plus 1x per Adapter angeschlossen.

Ach ja: wenn Du zB den Monitor per DVI anschließen willst, brauchst Du natürlich noch ein DVI-Kabel, falls Du noch keines Hast. Bei manchen Karten ist ein kabel dabei, auch da: in den Produktdetails schauen. Bei "Retail" könnte eher mal eines dabei sein als bei "bulk" oder "lite retail"

Wegen Mainboard: es gibt da viel Auswahl, is halt die Frage, ob du Zb PCI3.0 unbedingt "für die Zukunft" haben willst. Wenn nein, dann hast Du natürlich mehr Auswahl unter Modellen, die schon länger zu haben sind und für die Du mehr Erfahrungswerte finden wirst. Wegen PCIe3.0 ganz allgemein: Dein altes Board zB war aus ner Zeit, wo alle Pci2.0 "haben wollten", aber bis vor kurzem hat es keinen merkbaren Vorteil gehabt. Erste Tests mit PCi3.0 haben auch noch keinen Vorteil von PCI3.0 gezeigt - PCI2.0 ist halt immer noch mehr als schnell genug... und du müsstest ja ohnehin dann noch zusätzlich eine IvyBrigde-CPU haben, sonst kannst Du eh nicht PCi3.0 nutzen. 


ps: das Netzteil SOLLTE reichen, aber wenn Du Pech hast... plane einen Puffer von 50-60€ ein.

pps: IDE kannst Du vergessen, erstens haben viele Board das nicht mehr, ich glaub sogar fast alle für sockel 1155, und bei modernen Boards, die noch IDE haben, KANN es auch mal Konflikte mit SATA geben - das hatte ich selber mal...


----------



## onewinged-angel (17. April 2012)

ja gut, das mit IDE hab ich mir schon gedacht, ist auch nicht weiter schlimm. Was für ein Netzteil wäre den bei der Konfiguration 2 Posts weiter oben zu empfhehlen? Idealerweise auch bei hardwareversand (nein, ich hab kein Vertrag mit denen, aber zumindest gute Erfahrungen  )?


----------



## svd (17. April 2012)

Kann mir zwar nicht vosrtelle, dass dein Netzteil nicht ausreicht, habe selber ein 480W beQuiet, aber eienb alten Q9550 und GTX275, die mit Sicherheit mehr ziehen als deine neuen Sachen... aber, wenn's nicht so teuer werden soll, vlt. das "Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520"


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Kannst wegen Netzteil auch mal hier schauen: Netzteile: Watt-Werte, 80 Plus und Effizienz - großes Special mit Technik- und Kauftipps

ich selber hab ein 7 Jahre altes Tagan mit "nur" 480W, und damit geht mein X4 965 und meine 6870 + ein paar Laufwerke problemlos. Die neue 7850 verbraucht sogar weniger als die 6870. Das heißt 480W reichen definitiv aus, und BeQuiet macht auch recht gue Netzteile (mal davon abgesehen, dass die inzwischen Probleme bei einigen Modellen haben, die ungewöhnlich oft ausfallen - trifft aber nicht auf "ältere" modelle zu). Es müsste also reichen. Du könntest natürlich trotzdem ein neues Netzteil mitbestellen. Ggf. einfach nicht auspacken, mit Deinem "alten" testen - und wenn es reicht, dann sendest Du das neue einfach zurück mit entsprechendem Hinweis.


----------



## onewinged-angel (17. April 2012)

So, danke danke danke nochmals für eure Unterstüzung soweit! 

Meine Idee bis dato (und vielleicht ja auch endgültig) sieht nun so aus:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155 -> 2400 sollte für mich ausreichen, da ich nicht unbedingt übertakten muss.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX -> Mit neuem H77-Chip, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass Gigabyte es diesmal nicht versemmelt hat 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 -> 8 GB scheinen ja noch nicht unbedingt nötig zu sein, andererseits kostet das mehr an RAM ja auch nicht viel

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil -> scheint solide, mehr wollte ich für den Tower auf keinen fall ausgeben, da die Optik mir letztlich ziemlich egal ist

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 -> ich werd wohl vorsichtshalber auf ein neues Netzteil setzen, das hier wurde ja gerade empfohlen und scheint auch von den specs her ausreichen zu sein

Jetzt hab ich eigentlich nurnoch 3 Fragen:
1. Aus Kostengründen werde ich wohl auf den Scythe Katana 3 (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCKTN-3000) | Geizhals Deutschland verzichten müssen. Reicht der normale Intelkühler??? Lautstärke ist dabei für mich nicht so wichtig.
2. Ich schwanke noch zwischen diesen drei Grafikkarten:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D Radeon HD 7850, 2048MB GDDR5, AMD Radeon HD 7850, PCI- Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Die Club3D hat scheinbar ein schlechteren Kühler, ist aber lieferbar. Bei der normalen Sapphire scheint es dagegen lieferprobleme zu geben, die OC Sapphire ist wohl ab morgen wieder da, aber teurer. Lohenen sich die (zugegeben relativ geringen) Mehrkosten für die OC Sapphire?

3. Ist es zu erwarten, dass die Sandys signifikant günstiger werden, wenn die Ivys erhältlich sind? Ich hätte den PC zwar lieber ehr als später, wenn da aber ein richtiger Preissturz zu erwartern ist, würde ich vielleicht noch abwarten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

1. klar reicht der Intel-Kühler, sonst würde sich Intel ja selber Gerantiefälle generieren 

2. wenn die Lautstärke usw. egal ist, dann nimm einfach die billigste. Ein wenig OC bringt bei Grafikkarten kaum was, aber ein paar Porzent sind drin - der Kühler der Sapphire soll jedenfalls auch bei der OC-Version sehr leise sein, siehe auch hier Nvidia GTX 680 bis AMD HD 6870: Grafikkarten für Gamer ab 140 Euro in der Kaufberatung - Grafikkarten Kaufberatung: Kauftipps 200 bis 340 Euro 

3. das kann Dir niemand sagen. Aber einen wirklich spürbaren Preissturz würd ich nicht erwarten, da die neuen CPUs ja auch erstmal "teuer" sind, eben weil sie neu sind.


----------



## onewinged-angel (17. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1. klar reicht der Intel-Kühler, sonst würde sich Intel ja selber Gerantiefälle generieren
> 
> 2. wenn die Lautstärke usw. egal ist, dann nimm einfach die billigste. Ein wenig OC bringt bei Grafikkarten kaum was, aber ein paar Porzent sind drin - der Kühler der Sapphire soll jedenfalls auch bei der OC-Version sehr leise sein, siehe auch hier Nvidia GTX 680 bis AMD HD 6870: Grafikkarten für Gamer ab 140 Euro in der Kaufberatung - Grafikkarten Kaufberatung: Kauftipps 200 bis 340 Euro
> 
> 3. das kann Dir niemand sagen. Aber einen wirklich spürbaren Preissturz würd ich nicht erwarten, da die neuen CPUs ja auch erstmal "teuer" sind, eben weil sie neu sind.


 
Zu 1. Ja gut, war halt nur so ne Vermutung, vielleicht kauf ich den Katana 3 sonst später einfach mal nach 
zu 2. Na gut, die billigste ist die Sapphire, die ist aber derzeit nicht gut lieferbar.  Dann wird wohl tendenziell ehr die OC Sapphire.
PS: Danke für den Link, die OC Sapphire klingt wirklich gut ^^
zu 3. Einen Orakelspruch verlange ich auch nicht  Ich denke, dass ich mit dem i5 2400 dann gut bedient bin.

Letzte Meinungen noch zur aktuellen Zusammensetzung? Wenn niemand mehr irgendwelche Einwände hat (Kompatibilität, passen CPU und GPU leistungsmäßig gut zusammen etc), würde ich wohl morgen mal mein Konto bemühen


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Sofern das Board nicht ein "verhunztes" Modell ist  ist alles okay. Aber aktuelle Boards sind nur sehr selten wirklich "schlecht" . Dieser Bootfehler war aber damals bei dem Chipsatz P35 bei vielen Boards typisch, das hat nicht nur mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Bei mir war das gleiche mit einem Modell von Asus, was mir der Shop aber anstandslos umtauschte gegen ein anderes Modell. Das neue, ein Gigabyte P35-DS3 (also fast das gleiche wie deines), lief dann einwandfrei. 

Die ganzen Boards mit PCi3.0 sind halt noch recht neu, daher findet sich da wenig mit wirklich längeren Erfahrungen - vermutlich sind diese hier Preisvergleich alle nicht schlecht. Die Boards in der Liste haben alle PCIe3.0 und USB3.0 Extern und Intern.


----------



## onewinged-angel (17. April 2012)

Ja bei mir wars damals der erste selbst zusammengebaute PC, daher hab ich den reboot-loop zuerst auf eigenes Unvermögen geschoben und erst später rausgefunden, dass das wohl ein Modellfehler ist. Morgen geht dann die Order raus. Bei Interesse kann ich ja in diesem Thread später dann ne kurze Rückmeldung zum PC geben 

Danke für die Hilfe an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

onewinged-angel schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kann ich ja in diesem Thread später dann ne kurze Rückmeldung zum PC geben


 natürlich, das ist sogar Plficht, denn ansonsten machen die Anti-Heinzelmännchen den neuen PC kaputt   

Am besten lad Dir schon vor der Neuinstallation von Windows schonmal nen Virenscanner und die aktuellsten Treiber fürs Board runter (auch LAN und USB sowie Sound. Dagegen RAID ist nicht nötig), das ganze dann zB auf nen USB-Stick kopieren oder auf eine zweite Partition Deiner SATA-HDD, die Du ja vermutlich in den neuen PC übernimmst. Und erstmal die Treiber nicht installieren, erst WIndowsupdates ziehen. Nur falls LAN ohne Treiber nicht geht, installierst Du die natürlich zuerst. Dann die Treiber drauf, danach nochmal nach Windowsupdates schauen.


----------



## onewinged-angel (18. April 2012)

Letzte Frage noch: Die Sapphire HD 7850 scheint im Moment sowohl normal wie auch OC nicht lieferbar zu sein. Würde es Sinn machen, dsewegen auf die Sapphire HD 6870 auszuweichen?

1. Natürlich ist die Karte schwächer, reicht die denn aktuell dennoch für hohe Details aus (Auflösung wie gesagt eigentlich immer 1366x768 )?
2. Sind die restlichen Komponenten auch auf längere Sicht gut genug, um sonst später einfach eine potentere Karte nachzurüsten (sihe Vorschlag von svd)?


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Oh, natürlich dumm, wenn die Verfügbarkeit der Karten derzeit nicht gegeben ist.

ad 1) Ja, also der HD6870 wird sehr gute Spielbarkeit sogar auf 1920x1200 bescheinigt. (Natürlich mit Einschränkungen bei den wirklich anspruchsvollen Krachern). Da du auf 1366x768 weniger als die Hälfte an Pixeln anzusprechen hast, wird die Karte zusätzlich entlastet.
Wahrscheinlich kannst du dafür AA und AF Filter sehr hoch aufdrehen. Wie weit das Sinn macht und die Einbußen an Performance rechtfertigt, kannst du ja ausprobieren.

ad 2) Die restlichen Komponenten sind gut. Der simple Tausch der Grafikkarte (auf HD7970, GTX680 oder gleichwertig) wird dir später, bei Bedarf, nochmal 70-90% zusätzliche Leistung verschaffen. Aber, wie gesagt, solange du das TV Gerät behältst, hast du noch lange bis dahin.


----------



## onewinged-angel (18. April 2012)

Ok schonmal, dann hab ich (so Gott will) fast, nur noch kurz:

1. Diese zwei Sapphires unterscheiden sowit ich sehen kann im Wesentlichen nur durch die Kühlung, lohnt sich da der Aufpreis?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5

2. Folgende GPU wurde ja bereits auf Grund des Kühlers des Referenzdesigns ehr abgelehnt:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D Radeon HD 7850, 2048MB GDDR5, AMD Radeon HD 7850, PCI- Express

Da die meisten anderen HD 7850 nicht verfügbar sind nun meine Frage: Ist der Lüfter wirklich so laut? Ich muss ja schon den standart Intel-Kühler "ertragen", macht der von der GPU da noch viel aus?
Edit: Ich seh gerade, dass die Club 3D eine empfohlene Spannungsversorgung von 700W hat?! Damit ist die wohl eh raus.


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

ad 1) Vorsicht, du hast hier Links zu HD68**5**0 Karten, ist das beabsichtigt? Sapphire's "Vapor-X" Serie besteht normal aus besonders leisen Modellen. Je nachdem, wieviel Wert du auf die Lautstärke legst, kann sich der Aufpreis durchaus lohnen. Bekäme man zum höheren Preis jedoch zB eine leise Referenzkarte einer höheren Leistungsklasse, wäre das natürlich hinfällig. In deinem Fall aber nicht zutreffend.

ad 2) Die Lüftersteuerung des Referenzdesigns war tatsächlich nicht optimal. So war die Karte im Leerlauf relativ laut, was heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr sein sollte, unter Last aber nicht lauter als zB eine GTX570. Die eigenen Kühllösungen der verschiedenen Hersteller sind sicher besser. 
Hmm, bei der Lautstärke ist das rechnen bisserl kompliziert. Diese addieren sich, zum Glück, nicht einfach. Grob gesagt wird der ganze Rechner lauter, je höher der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten ist, lässt sich also nicht pauschal bestimmen.

Trotzdem muss ich wiederholen, dass eine HD7850 für 1366x768 der totale Overkill wäre. Selbst eine HD6770 für 80€ reichte völlig aus. Du musst das echt von deinem Bildschirm abhängig machen. Behältst du den noch ein Jahr oder länger, spar das Geld, nimm eine leise HD6870, dreh dafür in Spielen alle Filter auf MAX (oder hoch) oder den VSync an.
Wechselst du noch dieses Jahr den Monitor, naja, dann kannst du auch gleich die HD7850 nehmen, obwohl auch die HD6870 FullHD für's Erste (eben evtl. mit Einschränkungen) genug schnell berechnet.

Die empfohlene Spannungsversorgung von 700W bezieht sich natürlich auf das gesamte System. Und rechnet mit dem schlimmst möglichen Fall, d.h. einem No-Name Netzteil in einem FertigPC, wo vlt. im Labor mal 700W Spitzenleistung gemessen worden sind, auf Grund des schlechten Wirkungsgrads aber weit davon entfernt ist, hohe Leistungen auf Dauer zu liefern. Da spielt sogar dein altes bequiet Netzteil in einer anderen Liga.

edit: Du kannst ja diese Sapphire HD6870 nehmen und dazu noch den Scythe Katana 3. Damit hast du dann, für's erste, einen mehr als ausreichend schnellen und dazu leisen PC.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Ein PC mit ner AMD 6870 oder 7850 wird im Maximum um die 250 Watt an Strom ziehen - wenn die Hersteller Netzteile mit "mind 500W" empfehlen, dann nur, weil billige NoName-Netzteile mit ihren Werten oft übertreiben bzw. die zB 600 Watt schlecht verteilt sind (die Watt sind auf drei Leitungen mit 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt verteilt) - ein Markennetzteil mit 350-400W reicht oft schon aus, ein NoName mit 450W aber versagt - daher eben "mind 500W", damit niemand später meckert "sie haben 400W empfohlen!"

Die Leitungen bei nem Netzteil haben halt jeweils ein eigenes Maximum - wenn bei 12V dann nur 120W verfügbar sind und der PC aber bei 12V 130W braucht, dann kann das Netzteil bei 3,3 und 5 Volt meinetwegen 200, 400 oder auch 1000 Watt übrig haben: es nutzt nix... daher werden halt zB 500 W "empfohlen", da selbst von schlechten Netzteilen 99% mit minds 500W trotzdem auf allen Leitungen genug Strom liefern. 

Bei der Graka nimm ruhig eine 6870, am besten das günstige Modell von Sapphire, welches svd postete das ist gleichzeitig auch schon sehr leise. Die hab ich nämlich auch   Da wären auch Stromkabel dabei, falls das Netzeil nicht genug haben sollte (die Karte braucht zwei pcie 6x Stecker).


----------



## onewinged-angel (18. April 2012)

Okidoki!
So sieht es jetzt aus:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, f
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

Bestellt für insgesammt 566,34€. Ich meld mich dann, wenn der PC (hoffentlich) läuft und geb noch ne Rückmeldung. Danke an alle!


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Klingt gut. Lässt du dir den auch zusammenbauen? Wenn nicht, nicht vergessen, das Netzteil OVP zu lassen, falls du erst dein altes testen willst. (Wären ja evtl. immerhin 60 nicht notwendigerweise ausgegebene Euro...)


----------



## onewinged-angel (18. April 2012)

Bau ich selber zusammen, hat beim letzten PC ja auch gut geklappt (mittlerweile ist das ja auch keine Wissenschaft mehr  )

Zum Netzteil: Mag vielleicht blöd klingen, aber woran erkenne ich genau, dass das NT reicht? Startet der PC sonst einfach nicht? Gibt es irgendwelche Tools um das irgendwie zu prüfen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. April 2012)

Im Idle wird das NT höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bemerktbar machen, dass es zu schwach ist, weil der PC ja eher wenig Strom braucht. Unter Last wird er aber dann abstürtzen, wenn das NT zu schwach ist.


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Jau, einfach zocken, bis du, bzw. der PC, umfällst. Wenn du beim Spielen seltsames Verhalten bemerkst, Instabilität, Abstürze... kannst du's mit dem neuen Netzteil probieren. Wenn's besser wird, na, dann lässt du's einfach drin.


----------



## onewinged-angel (18. April 2012)

Hmmmm, aber kann das nicht unter Umständen schädlich für das restliche System sein? Irgendwie hört sich das alles etwas rabiat an ^^ Ich werds auf jeden Fall ausprobieren


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Das allerschlimmste wäre, dass der genau dann abstürzt, wenn er grad was auf HDD schreibt - dann hast Du mit Pech ein paar Daten verloren, und weil es beim SPielen passsieren würde, wären dann halt Spieledaten oder mit sehr viel Pech Windows-Dateien, so dass Du windows neu installieren musst. Andere echte Schäden wegen eines zu schwachen Netzteil sind extremst selten, an sich ist es eher so, dass es bei einem richtigen Schaden an einem defekten und nicht an einem zu schwachen Netzteil liegt.


----------



## onewinged-angel (19. April 2012)

Die Frage gehört streng genommen hier nicht rein (meine Hardware-Fragen haben sich ja soweit geklärt), aber ich bin da gerade drüber gestolpert:

Lohnt es sich bei meinem neuen PC überhaupt, mehrere Partitionen zu erstellen? Hintergrund ist der, dass ich den PC als reine Gaming-Platform und zum Abmischen von Musik benutzen werden, d.h. keine riesigen Bilder-, Musik- oder Videoarchive anlegen will. Und falls ich Windows sepparat auf eine Partition installieren sollte, wie groß müsste diese dann sein?


----------



## svd (19. April 2012)

Früher war es so, dass Festplatten ua deshalb partitioniert worden sind, weil die Betriebssysteme Paritionen einer bestimmten Größe noch nicht unterstützt haben, oder große Partitionen schnell an Effizienz verloren haben. Ob es heute solch technischen Gründe noch gibt, weiß ich gar nicht.

Persönlich finde ich es einfach praktisch, mehrere Partitionen zu haben. Es erhöht nicht nur die Übersichtlichkeit (ich hasse zB. die "Eigene Musik", "Eigene Bilder" Ordner, habe die Daten lieber woanders), sondern hilft mir extrem, wenn was schiefgehen sollte.

Von der Systempartition habe ich, nach einer frischen Installation des Bestriebssystems nebst den obligatorischen Treibern, Patches und wichtigsten Programmen (Antivirenprogramm, Skype, ...) ein Abbild dessen gesichert. 
Sollte das nächste Mal eine Neuinstallation notwendig sein, starte ich das Backupprogramm uns spiele das Abbild zurück auf die Partition. Was mich vlt. 10-15 Minuten kostet, anstatt nochmal einen Großteil der Updaterei über mich ergehen zu lassen.

Reine Daten (Musik, Bilder, Videos, Dokumente) auf separaten Partitionen sind von diesem Vorgang natürlich unbeeindruckt. 
Programme hingegen verlieren zwar ihre Einträge in der Registrierung, aber nichts, was sich oft durch einfaches "Drüberinstallieren" nicht beheben ließe. Da die Programme aber nicht einer radikalen Formattierung zum Opfer gefallen sind, weiß ich jedenfalls sofort, was noch zu installieren ist. Anstatt, wie früher, ein Sicherungsverzeichnis der kompletten Festplatte nach zuvor installierten Programmen abzugrasen. (Natürlich gibt es störrische Programme, die immer und ungefragt auf C: gehen, sind aber wenige Ausnahmen.)

Was du noch immer per Hand sichern musst, sind eben Daten in den benutzereigenen Ordnern (Bilder, Dokumente, Spiele...), die Programmkonfigurationen, Savegames oä enthalten. 

Die Größe der Windowspartition... naja, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass oft eine 64GB SSD als Systemplatte dient, wäre das vlt ein gutes Minimum. Je nachdem, ob du Programme und Daten, sofern möglich, wirklich konsequent woanders speicherst, werden 60-100GB wohl ausreichend sein.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Ich würde mehrere Partitionen machen, denn

1) falls Du mal windows neu installieren musst kannst Du den Rest einfach so lassen und die "Eigenen Dokumente" von c: einfach vor der Installation auf zB E: rüberkopieren. zB Steam-Spiele: mein Steamordner ist über 200GB groß, und nach einer PC-Neuinstallation muss ich den nur in den Ordner reinkopieren, in den ich Steam neu installiert hab, und dann die einzelnen Spiele kurz checken lassen - dann gehen alle Games wieder. Man spart sich die lange Installation von DVD oder gar Gigabyteweise Downloads.

2) es ist übersichtlicher, wenn Du nach dem Öffnen von "Computer" zuerst die Paritionen quasi als "Hauptordner" hast mit windows, spiele, Musik&co oder so was

3) bei EINER großen Partition dauern einige Vorgänge länger, weil mehr Ordner "geladen" werden müssen, um die Dir anzuzeigen


Wegen der Größe von c: ist es so: wenn Du für Musik, Videos usw. unbedingt den "eigene Dokumente"-Ordner nutzen willst, muss c: natürlich größer sein, als wenn Du Deine Musik auf einer anderen Parition hast - ich mache letzteres, eben auch wegen Punkt 1), denn falls mal was ist, muss ich dann nicht extra zig Gigabyte erst woanders sichern. Ich hab für Windows eine SSD mit 64GB, da sind ca 20GB frei, obwohl ich auf c: ALLE Anwendungen (inkl. Cubase mit VSTis) drauf habe (außer Spiele eben) + einiges an Bildern und Spielständen + alle Word-Dateien.


----------



## onewinged-angel (19. April 2012)

Gut, thanks folks. Dann werd ich eine Partition für Windows und Programme machen a 80GB und eine Partition für Spiele mit dem Rest


----------



## onewinged-angel (21. April 2012)

So, heute ist die Lieferung angekommen (sehr schnell wie ich meine) und ich hab mich natürlich gleich ans Werk hemacht. Alten PC geplätet und geplündert und dann den neuen zusammengebaut.
Der Einbau war zwar zeitaufwendiger als erwartet, aber letztlich doch ziemlich problemlos. Nur den Fan-Kontroller des Midgard II hab ich nicht mitverbaut, da hatte ich dann kein Bock mehr drauf. Und die Montage des Katana 3 war brenzlig. Das war das erste mal, dass ich selber Kühlpaste auftragen musste und hoffe nun, dass alles so richtig ist. Vor allem die Pins zur Befestigung ins Mainboard zu bekommen hat viel Schweiß und Nerven gekostet (ich dachte kurzzeitig schon, ich würde das Mobo zerstären...). Deswegen bin ich etwas verunsichert, ob der Kühler jetzt ganz richtig sitzt, und auch ob er richtig positioniert ist (man kann den Fan ja praktisch in jede Richtung drehen, deswegen).
Ich hab mal mit dem Programm HW-Monitor die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU ausgelesen. Im Idle war der CPU bei ca 32-34°, die GPU ebenso. Bei Mass Effect 3 stiegt die Temperatur des CPU nach ca 2h spielen auf maximal 46°. die  der GPU auf max. 56° und unter 30min Crysis in hohen/sehr hohen Einstellungen lag die CPU maximal bei 47° und die GPU bei 65°
Ich bilde mir ein, dass die Temperaturen der GPU im Normalbereich liegen, bei der CPU (um die ich mich ja aufgrund des Kühlers vorwiegend sorge) bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Wäre toll, wenn sich einer von euch Experten dazu noch äußern könnten 
Ansonsten läuft die Kiste rund, bin bei der Einrichrtung wie vorgeschlagen vorgegangen (erst Updates, dann Treiber) und ME3 und Crysis liefen soweit auch butterweich 

Update:
Hmmm. bei Battlefield 3 ist die CPU sogar bis zu 50° hochgegangen, ist das noch im Rahmen? Kommt mir irgendwie recht viel vor...


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2012)

50 Grad ist wenig. Eine Warnung wird nicht unter 70 Grad nötig sein, also: ab 70 Grad würde dich das BIOS warnen, damit es nicht schnell auf 80 oder höher geht.


----------



## onewinged-angel (21. April 2012)

Ok, dann ist ja alles paletti.
Danke jedenfalls nochmals für die kompetente und umfassende Unterstützung an alle, die geholfen haben. Der PC läuft, die Performance ist super und die Temperaturen offenbar ja dann auch im Rahmen


----------

